# Cour d'appel



## Liuva Fernandez

Hola a todos,

cómo dicen Cour d'Appel en español

gracias


----------



## nema

Hola,
creo que es Tribunal de Apelación

Hasta luego


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Gracias Nema,
 



			
				nema said:
			
		

> Hola,
> creo que es Tribunal de Apelación
> 
> Hasta luego


----------



## tizón

Hola,

Agradecería vuestra ayuda para traducir "Cour d'appel" al español???
No tengo ni idea,
Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Inaxio L

Si no me equivoco, "Corte de Apelación". Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
En Espagne depuis 79 c'est la *audiencia territorial* qui juge en second dégré les appels formés contre une décision prise par un tribunal d'ordre inférieur.
Il est vrai que dans la langue courante on les désigne sous de terme de* tribunal de apelación *et, peut-être *corte*, puisque Inaxio nous l'affirme.


----------



## Inaxio L

Oui, j'ai entendu tous les deux, "tribunal" et "corte", dans les medias du Pays Basque quand on parle de France. On l'appele aussi "Corte de Apelación" dans le Journal El País. Salut


----------



## tizón

Muchas gracias por ayudarme con los términos jurídicos,

Saluditos


----------



## MoritaSwan

Hola!!!!!!!Estoy traudciendo un folleto sobre la jurisdicción francesa y me aparece  "Cour administrative d'appel", y realmente no sé como traducirlo, porque en españa no existe ningun tribunal administrativo de apelación.

Aguien puede ayudarme con la traducción de esto.

CONTEXTO: la jurisprudence du Conseil d'ètat et les arrêts les plus importantes des Cours administrative d'appel.

MERCI BEAUCOUP!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque en España no exista* Tribunal Administrativo de Apelación*, puedes perfectamente usar esa denominación para hacer referencia al que exista en otro país.


----------



## Domtom

No soy de leyes, pero he encontrado esto

_cour administrative d’appel : _sala contenciosa administrativa de la Audiencia provincial. 

Olivier MERLIN WALCH: *Dictionnaire Juridique *Français/Espagnol Español/Francés*. *Librairie Générale de droit et de jurisprudence, Paris, 5è édition, 2006, 1279 pages. Page 183.

Pero espera la opinión de los entendidos, pues a menudo no basta con una ojeada a un diccionario.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si el Sr. MERLIN WALCH lo dice, habrá que hacerle caso. 

No obstante, y aprovechando esta nueva información, yo diría *"sala de lo contencioso administrativo"*, sin más aditivos.

Pero, como *Domtom*, ni entiendo ni sé de leyes...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Estoy con lo que dice Victor:



> El orden contencioso-administrativo está formado en España por los siguientes    *órganos* *judiciales*:
> 
> Juzgados de lo Contencioso-Administrativo.
> Juzgados Centrales de lo Contencioso-Administrativo.
> Salas de lo Contencioso-Administrativo de los Tribunales Superiores de Justicia.
> Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo de la Audiencia Nacional.
> Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del Tribunal Supremo.



En cuanto a la traducción de "provincial", yo no conozco la existencia de dicho órgano, si existe sin embargo en los "Tribunales Superiores de Justicia" de las Comunidades Autónomas.


----------



## framboise

Hola,


Tengo que traducir este término, pero no sé muy bien a qué correspondería en español.

experto reconocido por el tribunal de apelación?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda,

Framboise


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Podría ser: experto/perito acreditado ante ....

Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## alfieros

Savez vous comment dire "comparaître devant la cour d'appel"?

Comparecer delante del Tribunal de Apelación? Ou est-ce une forme spéciale, comme comparecer al Tribunal, ou autre chose encore?

Merci


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sería: ante.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## laraaaa

Bonjour,
j'aurais souhaité une traduction de ces quelques mots, sans contexte particulier puisqu'il s'agit simplement d'une liste de personnes présentes pour représenter la cour d'appel

"Le Procureur Général prés la Cour d'appel de Paris"
Podria ser:
El Fiscal General del Tribunal de apelacion de Paris?

je suppose en effet que ça signifie "auprès de"

Merci d'avance,
Lara.


----------



## ssss2009

Hola 

Justamente. 

Supones bien. Y pienso tu propuesta está correcta.

chao


----------



## Steph.

Hola:

Yo diría : El Fiscal General *ante* el Tribunal / la Corte de Apelación de París


----------



## laraaaa

Al final, deje esa duda al corrector que puso:
El Fical General EN el Tribunal...

Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Creo que se puede traducir también por


> Fiscal general del Tribunal de Apelación


----------



## autopistadelsur

pienso que la traducción es ésta:

cour d'appel:cámara de apelaciones.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Autopistadelsur y bienvenido al foro:

¿Para qué país propones esta traducción?

En España no sería válido, por ejemplo.

Bisous,

Gévy
*Nota de moderación*: Debes modificar tu perfil y precisar de qué país son tus idiomas maternos. Es obligatorio y  muy útil para los demás.


----------



## quethibum

Hola:
¿Alguien sabe si "Cour d'appel" se puede traducir también por "_Tribunal de Segunda Instancia_"? (lo tengo en un texto... y como no entiendo nada de leyes, no tengo ni idea - mi documento es un contrato, en principio para España).
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Nanon

Hola Quethibum:

Aquí tienes un resumen sobre los órganos jurisdiccionales ordinarios de Francia y otro sobre los de España. Como verás, la Cour d'appel es una jurisdicción de segunda instancia, por lo que en principio, haciendo abstracción de los equivalentes locales, podrías traducir así... Para los equivalentes que se sugieren para España, puedes leer los posts anteriores pero ¡ojo! la organización es diferente. Para determinar qué tribunal sería competente en España sería necesario saber más sobre el contrato del que se trata. Pero esto ya es Derecho, no es traducción .


----------



## quethibum

Un grand merci Nanon, eso me aclara un poco el panorama, corregiré el texto (que no es mío) y pondré "Tribunal de Apelación" para evitar problemas.


----------

